# It's Time Once Again for Meme That Osprey!



## sm4him (May 4, 2015)

Osprey just seem to lend themselves to Meme-Worthy poses.

This one cracked me up, so I thought I'd share it and invite memes or funny captions for it.


----------



## ronlane (May 4, 2015)

Ouch, what a pain in my neck.


----------



## 480sparky (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Dagwood56 (May 4, 2015)

"Really Harold, you're such a showoff ! "


----------



## Ron Evers (May 4, 2015)

Who farted.


----------



## sm4him (May 4, 2015)

480sparky said:


>



     

That's HILARIOUS!!
Exorcist was something along the lines of what I was thinking of too, but this is just epic!  Well done!


----------



## Designer (May 4, 2015)

"Watch this; (it's so cool) I toss it way up in the air, and then I catch it in my mouth."


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (May 4, 2015)

I know it was an owl you've been running around with. his head turned like this


----------



## baturn (May 4, 2015)

......And then I hit the water so fricken hard...


----------

